# زيت ملكه الهند مضمون %



## تاجره (26 يونيو 2010)

زيت ملكه الهند 
نال ثقة الكثير من الصالونات ولمراكز النسائيه التي تقدمه لزبائنها ثقة في هذا المنتج
نبذه عن الزيت
لكل بنت تعاني من شعرها
وراح اعطيكم فكرة عن فوائده
1_يطول الشعر اذا داومتي عليه
2_يوقف التساقط وهاذا الاهم بالنسبة لكثير من النساء يعانون من هذا الشي
3_يكثف الشعر وينبت شعر جديد للنساء اللي عندهم فراغات او صلع بشعرهم وكذلك الشباب اللي عندهم بداية صلع والتجربة خير برهان
4_يعالج الشعرالتالف من الصبغ والتمليس والاستشوار
5_يساعد على التنعيم ويحسن مظهره بنسبه كبيرة
ومن مميزات هذا الزيت
1-وهو كميه تكفي شهركامل للشخص الواحد
2_ريحته حلوة ومومعطر لانه طبيعي 100%
3_امن على الاطفال من عمرهم شهر ومجرب
4_امن على الحوامل من الشهرالاول ومجرب

طريقة استخدامه
يوضع على الرأس بشكل كامل لمدة ساعتين 
وبعدها يغسل بأي نوع من الشامبو
من ثلاث الى اربع مرات في الاسبوع

للستفسار ام خالد 0548941945



[BIMG]http://m002.maktoob.com/alfrasha/up/2111476609648229954.jpg[/BIMG]


----------



## تاجره (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: زيت ملكه الهند مضمون %*

اعـــــ تخفيض فتره الصيف فقط ــــــــــــــــــــلان


زيت ملكه الهند هذا شكل العلبه للاستفسار


ام خالد 0548941945


[BIMG]http://m002.maktoob.com/alfrasha/up/2111476609648229954.jpg[/BIMG]


من340 ريال الي 280 ريال فقط


----------

